# Rambo 5: Erster Teaser-Trailer zeigt Sylvester Stallone in Aktion



## AndreLinken (31. Mai 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Rambo 5: Erster Teaser-Trailer zeigt Sylvester Stallone in Aktion* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Rambo 5: Erster Teaser-Trailer zeigt Sylvester Stallone in Aktion*


----------



## Phone (31. Mai 2019)

Man kann ja generell von den Rambo Filmen halten was man will aber das sich Stallone mit 70 noch so den Arsch auf reißt um in Form zu sein muss man honorieren.
Die meisten sehen mit Mitte 20 nicht einmal so aus 

Zum Film...Ich hoffe ja das er nicht hauptsächlich auf der Farm spiel, denn dann ist klar warum der Film überhaupt kommt, nämlich weil er extrem günstig war.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (31. Mai 2019)

Wird wohl zu 99% im Stil und Gore-Faktor an John Rambo anlehnen. Verspricht zumindest gute Oldschool-Actionkost mit hohem Bodycount, wird für mich aber - anders als Rambo 1 den ich mir demnächst als Remastered-BR gönne - jetzt kein Must-See. Muss sowieso noch Creed 2 nachholen.


----------



## WasEnLos (31. Mai 2019)

Ich freu mich drauf, aber hoffe gleichsam, dass es wie versprochen, der letzte Ramboteil wird.


----------



## wind1945 (31. Mai 2019)

Der Trailer hat schon das Ende verraten ?! Ab 1:28 sieht man Rambo mit vermutlich zwei Schussverletzungen....


----------



## OldShatterhand (31. Mai 2019)

Eine Neuverfilmung des ersten Teils wäre mir lieber. Und zwar etwas Roman-getreuer.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (31. Mai 2019)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Eine Neuverfilmung des ersten Teils wäre mir lieber. Und zwar etwas Roman-getreuer.


Ich fürchte das wird sich niemand trauen, da die Titelfigur sonst viel schlechter als Protagonist dasteht. Den Roman hab ich vor Jahren gelesen, sehr spannend und völlig anders als die filmische Adaption... Doch wie gesagt, ein "Held" ist John J. dort nicht.


----------



## Rochus (31. Mai 2019)

So Roman-ungetreu war der Film nun auch wieder nicht. Da gibt es ganz andere, schlimmere Buchverfilmungen. Im Film ist Rambo lediglich nicht der Killer, wie er im Buch dargestellt wird. Dort tötet er jeden Polizisten kaltblütig. Dafür wird er am Ende auch getötet. Dank der "versoftung" des Charakters und dessen Ende, gab es dafür bisher drei tolle Fortsetzungen... und der Trailer von Teil 5 gefällt mir bisher auch. Praktisch kein CGI, was gut ist!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (31. Mai 2019)

Rochus schrieb:


> So Roman-ungetreu war der Film nun auch wieder nicht. Da gibt es ganz andere, schlimmere Buchverfilmungen. Im Film ist Rambo lediglich nicht der Killer, wie er im Buch dargestellt wird. Dort tötet er jeden Polizisten kaltblütig. Dafür wird er am Ende auch getötet. Dank der "versoftung" des Charakters und dessen Ende, gab es dafür bisher drei tolle Fortsetzungen... und der Trailer von Teil 5 gefällt mir bisher auch. Praktisch kein CGI, was gut ist!


Aber gerade das ist es ja was ich meine, einen "neuen" Rambo der sich nicht einfach wehrt, sondern brutalst austeilt, wird wohl aus Sicht der Filmemacher wohl einen sehr schweren Stand beim Publikum haben. Der Film-Rambo hat seit fast nunmehr 40 Jahren ein eisernes Image, und das will man ungern kaputt machen.


----------



## Batze (31. Mai 2019)

Na ich weiß nicht so recht, also Aktion ist eventuell ganz Okey, aber mit über 70 Lenzen könnte es doch ziemlich unglaubhaft wirken. Die alten Aktion Stars wie eben Stallone Schwarzenegger & Co. und wie sie alle heißen aus den 80er sollten doch in Würde abtreten. Geld haben die doch alle nicht mehr nötig, aber da fehlt wohl Aufmerksamkeit habe ich so das Gefühl. Sie sollten dann schon eher etwas andere Filme machen, was aber bei den meisten wohl eher nicht geht, eben aufgrund schauspielerischer Leistungen.


----------



## MichaelG (31. Mai 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Na ich weiß nicht so recht, also Aktion ist eventuell ganz Okey, aber mit über 70 Lenzen könnte es doch ziemlich unglaubhaft wirken. Die alten Aktion Stars wie eben Stallone Schwarzenegger & Co. und wie sie alle heißen aus den 80er sollten doch in Würde abtreten. Geld haben die doch alle nicht mehr nötig, aber da fehlt wohl Aufmerksamkeit habe ich so das Gefühl. Sie sollten dann schon eher etwas andere Filme machen, was aber bei den meisten wohl eher nicht geht, eben aufgrund schauspielerischer Leistungen.



Nein wegen dem Image. Einem Stallone nimmt man keine Romanze ab oder Komödie. Schwarzenegger war mit Twins relativ erfolgreich. Afaik aber seine einzige Komödie. True Lies war auch eher nur eine Art Genremix. Stallone war neben Rambo, Rocky, City Cobra, Expendables und Co. noch in Filmen wie Over the Top und FIST erfolgreich. Copland nicht zu vergessen. Diese 3 Filme waren aber was „ruhigere“ Filme betrifft auch eher Ausnahmen.

Aber beide haben den Absprung von Action zu ruhigen Genres zur passenden Zeit trotzdem verpasst. Eine andere 80er Jahre Ikone (Van Damme) ist z.B. mittlerweile in der Bedeutungslosigkeit versunken und Dolph Lundgren sieht man abgesehen von Expendables maximal in besseren B-Movies. Michael Dudikoff kam nie über B-Movie-Niveau hinaus.

Bin mal gespannt ob und wann Expendables 4 herauskommt.


----------



## Batze (1. Juni 2019)

Sollen sich zur Ruhe setzen und ihre Top Vergangenheit genießen.

Nebenbei, einen Van Dumme sehe ich eher als Klasse C Schauspieler, wenn er Überhaupt jemals das je erreicht hat.


----------



## BladeWND (1. Juni 2019)

Gott im Himmel, Leute es ist ein Film... ich freue mich drauf


----------



## Batze (1. Juni 2019)

BladeWND schrieb:


> Gott im Himmel, Leute es ist ein Film... ich freue mich drauf



Schon richtig. Aber lasst uns doch ein wenig labern. Sonst könnte man hier gleich das Forum zu machen.


----------



## Asuramaru (1. Juni 2019)

Ok ich gehe mal davon das die Story wie Folgt sein wird,Rambo Fährt in die Stadt,vermutlich eine Bar oder so und macht sich dort dann bei irgendwelchen Gängstern unbeliebt.Die wollen ihn dann töten und er bereitet ihnen einen Freudigen Empfang.

Das wird wohl so im groben die Story sein.

naja wenn Arnie noch ein Termiantor hinlegt muss Stallone noch nen Rambo machen,das die beiden noch nicht mit Krücken laufen ist echt bewundernswert.


----------



## MichaelG (1. Juni 2019)

Für mich sieht der Trailer nach Rambo aus. Und für einen ü70 jährigen schlägt sich Sylvester Stallone darin bravurös. Bin mal auf den Film gespannt. Aber der Film riecht nach typischen Rambo-Inhalt. Die Idee mit den Fallen und der Absicherung seiner Farm und des Umfelds finde ich genial. Aber mal zur Kritik wegen dem Ort: Dschungel hin oder her. Rambo 1 spielte auch in einer US-Kleinstadt und deren Umfeld mal nebenbei gesagt. Teil 3 in Afghanistan. Nur Teil 2 und 4 waren im Dschungel. Wobei Teil 4 überwiegend auf einer Art Kanonen/MG-Boot gespielt hatte.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (1. Juni 2019)

Asuramaru schrieb:


> naja wenn Arnie noch ein Termiantor hinlegt muss Stallone noch nen Rambo machen,das die beiden noch nicht mit Krücken laufen ist echt bewundernswert.


Termirollator und Rambingo


----------



## BladeWND (1. Juni 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Schon richtig. Aber lasst uns doch ein wenig labern. Sonst könnte man hier gleich das Forum zu machen.



Ja gerne, aber was mich nervt, immer alles muss negativ sein! Freut euch doch mal über was


----------



## MichaelG (1. Juni 2019)

Ich meckere nicht über R 5. Im Gegenteil.


----------



## Hurshi (1. Juni 2019)

Asuramaru schrieb:


> Ok ich gehe mal davon das die Story wie Folgt sein wird,Rambo Fährt in die Stadt,vermutlich eine Bar oder so und macht sich dort dann bei irgendwelchen Gängstern unbeliebt.Die wollen ihn dann töten und er bereitet ihnen einen Freudigen Empfang.
> 
> Das wird wohl so im groben die Story sein.
> 
> naja wenn Arnie noch ein Termiantor hinlegt muss Stallone noch nen Rambo machen,das die beiden noch nicht mit Krücken laufen ist echt bewundernswert.



Hättest du den Beitrag gelesen wo die Story drinsteht hättest dir das sparen können.


----------

